# Bought a New Diesel Cruze



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your new Diesel Cruze!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT and congrats on your new Diesel Cruze!


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

congrats on the cruze fellow dmax owner.... eventually id like to swap my cruze fore diesel


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am very curious what you find when you start messing with the computer :yahoo:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes to you in Lancaster , OH.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, that colour is the same as mine and tinted windows make look even better.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome! Can't wait to see this car can really do

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Cruze TD! The TD is by far my favorite Cruze! Feel free to send em an email or a private message if you have any questions about your Cruze.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care
[email protected]


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats on the cruze. I also have a duramax that I have all the goodies on to make around 530 hp. Can't beat a diesel! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ComnRailPwr (Nov 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Congratulations, that colour is the same as mine and tinted windows make look even better.


 
I wanted the dark blue Ray metalic but didn't care much for the dealer. Another dealer got us in this for less money, more for trade in and this has more options. Plan is to tint Windows ASAP. The color is growing on me.



KpaxFAQ said:


> Welcome! Can't wait to see this car can really do
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Me either. Im not going to void my warranty tho to find out tho. Maybe after the first 36,000.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats on your ride. I'm anxious to see what a Cruze TD will run at the drag strip with a good EMC tune. I wouldn't do that to my Cruze since it meets my every DD need and I would not want to risk the warranty...we intend to keep it a long, long time as long as it treats us good.

I save my performance mod money for my C6 Corvette that I run fairly regularly at the strip. However, this is the peppiest 4 cylinder car I've ever owned.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

ComnRailPwr said:


> I wanted the dark blue Ray metalic


congrats on the new ride! Too bad you couldn't get the blue. I love mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

comnRailpwr-
welcome to the forum. i like ur style. thats what im into is diesel motorsports. 
our cruze TD is the wifes ride as well
fleece performance has come out with efi live for it already, i kinda wanna try it 
soon as warranty is up it will be deleted!!!


----------



## ComnRailPwr (Nov 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> comnRailpwr-
> welcome to the forum. i like ur style. thats what im into is diesel motorsports.
> our cruze TD is the wifes ride as well
> fleece performance has come out with efi live for it already, i kinda wanna try it
> soon as warranty is up it will be deleted!!!


You will not be able to delete the Cruze with EFILive unfortunately. im sure someone will come out with a way. If not I'll be doing an E20 ecm swap. Brayden/Chase Fleece are selling tunes However their price is way high due to them doing their own mapping. I have no desire to do my own mapping. The software for them will be publicly released shortly. I anticipate a lot of emission craps and 5+ injection events :thumbdown:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

ComnRailPwr said:


> You will not be able to delete the Cruze with EFILive unfortunately. im sure someone will come out with a way. If not I'll be doing an E20 ecm swap. Brayden/Chase Fleece are selling tunes However their price is way high due to them doing their own mapping. I have no desire to do my own mapping. The software for them will be publicly released shortly. I anticipate a lot of emission craps and 5+ injection events :thumbdown:



true thats why i holding off on the tune for now, wait to see what else comes out. it is pricey. i might get it later and hopefully it will have downloads for the deletes down the road.


----------



## ComnRailPwr (Nov 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> hopefully it will have downloads for the deletes down the road.


EFILive will no longer support to the removal of emission related equipment to us based customers. All their new supported ecm mapping is this way. Started with the LML/LGH duramax. Pretty soon we wont be able to delete any egr or dpf on any US based vehicle once they implemented the USA restrictions. That Will be happening within the next couple public releases. Im sure someone will challenge the EPA and find a loophole but not EFILive unfortunately. At least thats their stand at the moment. Im with you tho. This thing will be deleted when warranty is up, even if it takes an ecm swap.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Humm Yes you can dial all the emissions system off or dial it so far back you would not know its on .. Any one want a Real tune for this car go to inmotionusa.com .. and I have deleted all the systems on my 335D BMW Diesel. Yes you can shut the system on the Cruze off as well.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the "club".


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Really.. What are you using to tune them? There are tuners for the Delphi ECU but none that I'm aware for the LUZ with EDC17 Tricore.


GotDiesel? said:


> Humm Yes you can dial all the emissions system off or dial it so far back you would not know its on .. Any one want a Real tune for this car go to inmotionusa.com .. and I have deleted all the systems on my 335D BMW Diesel. Yes you can shut the system on the Cruze off as well.


----------



## ComnRailPwr (Nov 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Humm Yes you can dial all the emissions system off or dial it so far back you would not know its on .. Any one want a Real tune for this car go to inmotionusa.com .. and I have deleted all the systems on my 335D BMW Diesel. Yes you can shut the system on the Cruze off as well.


Elaborate, I have never heard of anything for the EDC17 as Brayden said. Im assuming thats you Fleece?


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes.. Who is this ?


----------



## ComnRailPwr (Nov 1, 2013)

My name is Jake Westhoven. We dont know each other. I just know who you are because im involved with diesel motorsports and own a small diesel shop. I have used your products several times through premiere performance.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

brayden-
will your tuner be able to do deletes at a later time??
after warranty is up i want to delete and c the actually performance and mpg of this motor!
btw im the test vehicle for snow performance! 
let me now if i cant help you an anyway, i know a small diesel performance shop


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

We are making DPF friendly tunes for now. Our car eventually will get turned into a drag car with a cage etc and at that time we'll explore max effort tuning. 

How is the snow kit working out? I have a couple kits laying around and would like to see how they do... I may call Matt up!


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

ComnRailPwr said:


> My name is Jake Westhoven. We dont know each other. I just know who you are because im involved with diesel motorsports and own a small diesel shop. I have used your products several times through premiere performance.


Glad to meet ya!


----------

